# Library Spotlight - Studio Woodwinds



## Cory Pelizzari (May 11, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...jAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description

Fluffy Audio's Solo Woodwinds: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...jAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description

Free Patches & Multis: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...jAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description


----------



## axb312 (May 11, 2019)

Thank you for that. Did you not feel the room was restricting/ closed in a way?

Would've been nice to hear this mixed in with for eg. CSS...


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 11, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thank you for that. Did you not feel the room was restricting/ closed in a way?
> 
> Would've been nice to hear this mixed in with for eg. CSS...


Considering it's supposed to be "studio woodwinds" the sound is pretty much par for the course. If it was Symphonic Woodwinds then I'd have a problem. But I also made the "air" patches to bail the composer out if the sound is getting pushed back in the mix.

PS - The only woodwinds library I'll be playing alongside CSS... will be CSW.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 11, 2019)

Great work with the multis and custom patches Cory! An often overlooked and underutilized approach to using sample libraries


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 11, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-studio-woodwinds/&redir_token=LYrV5YxByWaZe45NqNSEMuMq_il8MTU1NzY4Nzg4MkAxNTU3NjAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description
> 
> Fluffy Audio's Solo Woodwinds: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/solo-woodwinds-bundle/&redir_token=LYrV5YxByWaZe45NqNSEMuMq_il8MTU1NzY4Nzg4MkAxNTU3NjAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description
> 
> Free Patches & Multis: https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vs3nnf1e0dgu4z5/AAAAaHKs_Fc26NqIjOHrDtyVa?dl=0&redir_token=LYrV5YxByWaZe45NqNSEMuMq_il8MTU1NzY4Nzg4MkAxNTU3NjAxNDgy&v=FOWkkkMi_XE&event=video_description[/QUOTE



Cory, will your Core patches and multis work on the Pro version?
If not, I will install Core again to use them.

Thank you for this, by the way, and for all your wonderful videos.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 11, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Cory, will your Core patches and multis work on the Pro version?
> If not, I will install Core again to use them.
> 
> Thank you for this, by the way, and for all your wonderful videos.


For some reason the core patches don't work in the pro library (someone else had this problem with the strings multis), which is dumb. Must be because the core and pro versions have separate licenses.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 11, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> For some reason the core patches don't work in the pro library (someone else had this problem with the strings multis), which is dumb. Must be because the core and pro versions have separate licenses.


You rock. And thanks for getting this done while the sale is still going.


----------



## brek (May 11, 2019)

I think I'm going to buy this library just for those custom patches. Killer stuff, Cory!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 21, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


>



Cory,
In your video you mentioned that you modded the instruments by tweaking the velocity response and volume of the shorts.

I'm just doing a bit of template building and was trying to figure out how you did it. I couldn't figure out how to get the "change velocity" tab:





Would you mind sharing how you did this?


----------



## brek (Jul 21, 2019)

It's one of the script presets:

Start out in an empty script tab (labelled as sandbox in these instruments, don't know why) and select the preset drop down.


----------

